# can I move a pigeon nest?



## nicolecw (Mar 24, 2016)

My flat has its own private courtyard I have to walk through to enter and leave the flat. A pigeon has nested in one corner and has laid eggs. My research tells me that the incubation period is 15- 19 days - i was planning on waiting this period of time and if they haven't hatched moving the eggs and sweeping up the nest.

Is there anything I can do to deter them coming back? If the eggs do hatch how long will they be there? I am moving out in about 4-6 weeks and am worried this will cause a lot of disruption to the chcicks causing their parents to abandon them?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Regular feral pigeon's eggs take about 21 days to hatch if fertile. If this is a band tail then it could be shorter like you mentioned. Pigeons walk before flying and are fed on the ground or out of the nest for about a week before flying off. It takes about 4 to 6 weeks from hatch day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Also, remove any more eggs that they may lay while the chicks are growing up. Remove before they are incubated as there will be no life yet.

Then once the kids are grown and gone remove everything that makes it a "pigeon friendly" location-like empty bowls, plant pots dirt or no dirt inside, so they won't try again.*


----------

